

Evidence Based Scheduling - vpdn
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/10/26.html

======
vpdn
This post is a bit old, but still one of my favourites. Way too many projects
are planned this way: <http://twitpic.com/tsb9f>

Has anyone tried Joel's approach in their own project? Would love to hear how
well it works in real life.

In a current project, we're again struggeling with an unrealistic schedule,
combined with an 'agile', iterative approach where all product features are
fixed in a 3000 pages long specification.

